# snow plowing bidding help and question



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

i have a new place its a and they want a 2 inch trigger. but they sent me a range they want to be around and this is how it is broken down
2-4 inch $300 4.-8 inches $495 8.1 - 12 inch is $700 12 plus is 925. but if it is a 2 inch trigger doesnt that mean those higher amounts dont matter bc your going every 2 inches so if you got 6 inches of snow wouldnt that be $900?
thanks guys


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

If you get 6" of snow overnight, you should only plow once for the $495 price. A 2" trigger just means they don't want you to come plow for anything less than 2". It seems that thier pricing is based on a snow event/ storm total.
It gets more tricky if you have a blizzard that lasts 2 days, then how many times do you plow and charge them? 4 x 6" price? 2 x 12" price? you'll have to figure that out. you should ask them how often they expect you to come during a long storm, and then charge for the snow that is on the ground each time. But if there's a blizzard they should just be happy to be cleared out.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

They are confused, can't have it both ways. 
Look like they would like it plowed after two inches and that scale is what they will pay.
I don't let people tell me what to charge. What happens at 1.8 inches?


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

thanks guys i just spoke to the woman in charge and i told her if you want it done after every two inches on a 6 inch storm what would you expect the bill to be for just snow plowing and she said 3 pushes for $900 total. appreciate your guys help you guys a great for helping people like me. I love plowing just always did the work and never had to price stuff so im lost lol. i also wanted to know does everyone carry GL and workmans comp or can you just cover GL and put in writing if me or my guys get hurt they arent responsible. and also do you guys put in the contract even if you carry both that you arent responsible for slips and falls? or does that scare everyone away even though they have proof you have insurance? wanna keep my plowing insurance low.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

No amount of insurance will stop someone from suing you. Workmans comp is for your workers and subs. I just have GL and Auto Insurance, I have no workers and do not use subs so Workmans comp will not do me any good.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

*subs*



maxwellp;2061801 said:


> No amount of insurance will stop someone from suing you. Workmans comp is for your workers and subs. I just have GL and Auto Insurance, I have no workers and do not use subs so Workmans comp will not do me any good.


Isn't one of the advantages of hiring subs that they have their own insurance.
I am a sole proprietor, my GL and business auto insurance cover me and my wife. And we don't need WC.

I have a friend who owns his own business(so he doesn't need WC either) and he subs to me and he has his own GL and auto ins. We have the same ins man and he knows that I lease my equipment to friend. Friends ins. covers him driving my truck with a plow,but not using the plow, to plow(he would need to increase his coverage) he uses the truck to pull the trailer with the tractor on it.

Is it different from state to state?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

The problem could work out like this. You hire a Sub he has workers. He does not have Workmans comp. There is a claim from his worker. Because they do not have Workmans comp they will come after you next. 
States are different.
If you hire subs, you should be listed on their policy as a additional insured , so if they don't pay you will know.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I have one sub, he's a sole proprietor. listing an additional insured from my ins. co. costs me $100


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

*thanks*

thanks guys for the info. im relieved bc i picked up the GL and im like damn if i cant bid because of no WC thats crazy. a buddy of mine i talked to yesterday said same thing that places shouldnt require wc for plowing


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

They are just CYA - so you or your workers - or subs - do not make a claim on their WC.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

UniqueTouch;2062356 said:


> thanks guys for the info. im relieved bc i picked up the GL and im like damn if i cant bid because of no WC thats crazy. a buddy of mine i talked to yesterday said same thing that places shouldnt require wc for plowing


You do not need WC as a sole proprietor. Most states there's a release form you have to get. In NYS most big company's are going to request WC regardless and will not agree to this form.

If you get somebody to agree to no WC you better be the only one on site from your Company. It don't take much to have a incident. Even just helping in a pinch or break down.

This could be different in your state or area. Just depends how worried the PO is. Most city or big company's have legal departments and this will not fly. You will not take your biz where it needs to go without WC if this is your sole earnings. If your sitting on a nice pension etc maybe not. Most all contractors pay it. This discussion has been posted many times. All different opinions.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

UniqueTouch;2062356 said:


> thanks guys for the info. im relieved bc i picked up the GL and im like damn if i cant bid because of no WC thats crazy. a buddy of mine i talked to yesterday said same thing that places shouldnt require wc for plowing


Doesn't any of your seal coating and other summer operations require WC? Seal coating would be rough on one man specially if involved in crack filling. There is plenty of money in this especially the crack filling. Sometime I wish I picked that instead of my excavating and paving.

I tried the same thing when I started out. Nobody wants to pay WC. I shake my head to this day when I see its been payed. I simply could not do the jobs I wanted sole and was forced into WC.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

*insurance*

no i havent done a lot of commercial jobs. I do some 711's and churches and a couple complex's never had to but that insurance is different from my plowing insurance. the company i have the lawn and sealing with wanted an additonal 1800 for the insurance and workman comp and i didnt wanna get it if i was gaurenteed getting some commercial jobs. its hard in jersey everyone and their brother wanna do this stuff now its totally out of control. so i went with another company who cant give me the wc for another year but i got 1,mil/2mil for 800 which i thought was great


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

maxwellp;2062362 said:


> They are just CYA - so you or your workers - or subs - do not make a claim on their WC.


The owners of a business are exempt as they do not need wc.
They only need wc for employees.

Having said that, I do not insure subcontractors,
They ( sub-contractors) are a stand alone business, they are responsible for there own wc needs.

Yes some contracts may require that you have wc and prove it.

If my business hires your business to plow a lot and your worker gets hurt.
Good luck coming after me.

Your employee is your responsibelity .
I have no control over your employee.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

UniqueTouch;2063094 said:


> no i havent done a lot of commercial jobs. I do some 711's and churches and a couple complex's never had to but that insurance is different from my plowing insurance. the company i have the lawn and sealing with wanted an additonal 1800 for the insurance and workman comp and i didnt wanna get it if i was gaurenteed getting some commercial jobs. its hard in jersey everyone and their brother wanna do this stuff now its totally out of control. so i went with another company who cant give me the wc for another year but i got 1,mil/2mil for 800 which i thought was great


Yes you have plenty of GL, I know NJ is tough on insurance from what I hear. I don't think $1800 for WC is bad at all. Why can you not get it now? Why do you have to wait? Do you have completed snow added to your GL?


----------

